# He is here



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So i got him His herd name is Kid O' Mine and im hoping to name him (Oklahoma Cowboy). His sire is Small Beginnings Ft Reno and Dam Small Beginnings Rain Dancer. He is long and level looking with a Much better escutcheon area. My last buck was way to narrow wow lol. He has not been handled much so he is a bit wild but hoping to use his genetics to improve my girls. What color pattern is he? His mom was a white with chocolate overlay dad a light buckskin.
Pic at his old house

And the best pic i could do here lol.

So happy right know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome boy!! Congrats!

Not positive on what his pattern would be called , sorry


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks i do love him wish he was tame i think i could show him. But im hoping to work on taming him some. I got his more info on him here http://joybellfarm.weebly.com/new-page.html and i got a few new pics on my Facebook. I was thinking he was a buckskin but now that i got him i dont think he is a buckskin pattern i think he is just a random pattern. Which makes me happy as my last boy was a buckskin and every baby born was a buckskin pattern. And i love verity lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is hard to totally tell but he almost looks like a Chamois with heavy white overlay.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

My guess would be buckskin with lots of white and roaning.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

He is soo timid and being he was out on pasture i think needs a lot of cooper in him to make him look pretty again. Im thinking his color pattern will be a sundgau or maybe a Chamoisee. He has tan legs with a darker strip down the front of his legs. I so wish i had a camera and not on my phone anyway i got him on my site with his sire and dam pic. http://joybellfarm.webs.com/bucks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------

